# Fischfrikadellen aus Forellen



## Knobbes (25. März 2005)

Am Dienstag wollte ich meine am wochenende gefangenen Weissfische zubreiten, doch mein kleiner Bruder hatte diese in den Gartenteich gesetzt.
Also was nun dachte ich mir, da ich die Zutaten schon gekauft hatte, entschied ich mich das ganze mal mit Forellen auszuprobieren.
Ich entschied mich dafür, die Hälfte der Frikadellenmasse mit Hackfleisch zu vermischen.
Also nun zum Rezept:

Zutaten für 8 Fischfrikadellen:

0,6 kg Fischfilet (frisch oder gefroren)
1 frisches weiches Brötchen
2 kleine Zwiebeln
1 Karotte
0,5 Lauch
2 Eier
1 Bund Petersilie und eventuell noch Schnittlauch
150 g Paniermehl
1 Zitrone (ausgepresst)
Bratfischgewürze (Ubena oder Knorr) Pfeffer, Muskat,
Die eine Hälfte hab ich noch mit 100g Hackfleisch vermengt.

Vorbereitung der Frikadellen:
Zwiebeln, Petersilie, Lauch und Karotte fein Würfeln und in Olivenöl oder etwas Fett andünsten.
Das ganze zusammen mit den Fischfilets durch den Fleischwolf ( grobe und feine Scheibe) lassen und dann die restlichen Zutaten untermischen.

Formen der Frikadellen:
Für Fischfrikadellen formt man flache Küchle (Fladen) von etwa 10 cm Durchmesser und 2 cm Höhe ( sind dann schneller durch). Diese backt man dann zuerst kurz bei großer Flamme und dann lässt man sie bei kleiner Flamme noch in der Pfanne mit Deckel ausgaren in Öl oder Butterschmalz.

Soßen:
Senfsoße: Fleischbrühe/Wasser / Roux Klassische Mehlschwitze Pulver von Mondamin, und etwas Milch oder Sahne etwas würzen mit Pfeffer und Muskat.
Dillsoße: Fleischbrühe/Wasser / 1 EL Lachsschrimps-Cremesuppe Pulver von  Knorr / Dill und etwas Milch oder Sahne. Eventuell noch etwas würzen mit Pfeffer und Muskat.

Zeitlicher Ablauf:
1.	Fischfiletes in Wasser kochen ( ca. 5 bis 10 min)                           oder gefrorenen Fisch auftauen
2.	Brötchen einweichen oder frisches nehmen
3.	Zwiebel, Petersilie, Lauch, Möhre, Kräuter usw. andünsten
4.	Zitrone pressen
5.	Ei aufschlagen
6.	Paniermehl bereit stellen
7.	Alles in den Fleischwolf und verwürzen
8.	Danach Frikadellen formen und anbraten

Dann hab ich noch ein paar Bilder davon gemacht:
1 Bildas angedünstet Gemüse, Die zurecht geschnittenen Forellenfilets und das Hackfleisch.
2. Bildie Frikadellenmasse nach dem Fleischwolf Rechts mit Hack
3. Bild:Zutaten vermengen und würzen
4. Bild:Formen der Frikadellen
5. Bild:Anbraten der Frikadellen, rechts mit Hack
6. Bild: Frikadellen in der Pfanne
7. Bild: Fertige Frikadellen
8. Bild links Dillsoße, rechts Senfsoße

Fazit:
Das ganze hat schon recht lecker geschmeckt, wobei ich sagen muss, das die Frikadellen wo mit Butter gebacken wurden, besser schmeckten als die anderen im Fett.
DIe Forellenfrikadellen mit waren auch super lecker, genauso wie die mit zusätzlichem Hackfleisch dabei.
Mir schmeckte die Senfsoße  besser dazu.
Aber das ganze ist ja Geschmacksache, auf jedenfall war es mal einen Versuch wert, denn ich bei Gelegenheit mal wiederhole, aber dann auch mit Weissfische.

Gruss Knobbes


----------



## Knobbes (25. März 2005)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen aus Forellen*

Hier die restlichen Bilder.


----------



## Gast 1 (25. März 2005)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen aus Forellen*

Sehr schönes Rezept.#h#h

Ich werde es aber nicht nachkochen, da mir zuviele Zutaten da drin sind.

Außerdem nehme ich "nur Fisch" für die Frikadellen, teilweise auch roh.


----------



## Knobbes (28. März 2005)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen aus Forellen*

@Falk Paustian,
das is so ne Sache, natürlich kann man auch einiges weg lassen von den Zutatzen.
Gruss Knobbes


----------

